# Canadian 2015 A3 1.8 S-line, Shiraz Red, 19" wheels, FBSW, sport suspension



## lotusrich (May 4, 2014)

After waiting 3 months on a factory order I picked up my A3 today. As Shiraz Red isn't common I thought I would post some pictures which might help someone else decide whether to get it or not. I liked Daytona Grey the best but it seemed like every second Audi around here was some shade of grey so I thought I would go with something different. I am not expecting everyone will like it so no need to censor your opinions. 
As per the FBSW I don't think it is too much of a stretch to say that I would have bought almost any car that was attached to it. 



http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/lotusrich/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats!

Bummed that the USA doesn't have the 19s and Sport suspension yet!


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

ugh, can't wait for my steering wheel!


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)

cfurman said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Bummed that the USA doesn't have the 19s and Sport suspension yet!


I'm in the USA and I have it...


----------



## lotusrich (May 4, 2014)

itr_1211 said:


> The ride height looks pretty good on the 19s.
> How do you find the ride quality on the S Line suspension?


I am used to driving my Lotus so I wasn't enamored of the regular suspension/18" wheel combination of the car I took out for a test drive. It felt too floaty and disconnected from the road. 
The S line/19" wheel combination is an improvement with more road feel and flatter cornering without being harsh. The roads where I live are kept in good condition and I don't have to worry about pot holes.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

That is a beautiful color! Different than the usual black,white and silvers seen often.


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

oh look! it has FOG LIGHTS too!


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

camoto said:


> I'm in the USA and I have it...


You do? How? I don't even see it on the build sheet in the USA. Can you post your Monroney sticker?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

cfurman said:


> You do? How? I don't even see it on the build sheet in the USA. Can you post your Monroney sticker?


See here: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...announced!&p=85785199&viewfull=1#post85785199

Order code WQB (Sport Package) replaced order code PDN (Sport package - without suspension) a while back. Order code C7D (19" 5-arm Wing design wheels) came on-line the same time as WQB. In its current configuration, the order guide does not allow ordering C7D without also ordering WQB, FYI.

I believe SOP for WQB and C7D was week 22. That would put cars so equipped in retail inventory around the first of July, or... now.


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Do you have any more pictures from far away? 

i fail to see a big difference in s-line suspension height vs standard suspension, still seems pretty high to me.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I like Shiraz Red more and more each time I see it.

I'd be half tempted to take a Prestige A3 over an S3 just to get it...


----------



## rgalosi (Aug 29, 2013)

> tekmo
> Do you have any more pictures from far away?
> 
> i fail to see a big difference in s-line suspension height vs standard suspension, still seems pretty high to me.


When picking up my Sport Package (with suspension) car a couple weeks ago, I parked it next to an identical, non-sport car on the lot to compare ride height. The difference is very subtle even in person. The sideways hand height gauge, however, did verify that my car sits about one finger (~15mm-20mm) lower.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

rgalosi said:


> When picking up my Sport Package (with suspension) car a couple weeks ago, I parked it next to an identical, non-sport car on the lot to compare ride height. The difference is very subtle even in person. The sideways hand height gauge, however, did verify that my car sits about one finger (~15mm-20mm) lower.


Mind posting some pics?


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

davewg said:


> I like Shiraz Red more and more each time I see it.
> 
> I'd be half tempted to take a Prestige A3 over an S3 just to get it...


.............................................................................................................

I was at the dealer yesterday. $3900 to get a 
Shiraz Red S3, per sales manager. Sales people said it usually does NOT take longer since other A3's are already being painted that color. 

I thought the price was high, given other A3's are being painted in Shiraz.

I'll probably go with Sepang + 19 " wheels, unless I see a Shiraz in person and it totally blows me way.

BTW he did not know anything about the Sport Seat controversy.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's because you're calling up Audi Exclusive at that point. I saw a Brilliant Red Q7 on Cars.com or something recently. Really people? Paying $3,900 for something like Brilliant Red.

:laugh:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Yeah, definitely not worth (to me) $3900 for Exclusive color on an S3 (let alone an A3).

S3 would be Sepang since Shiraz isn't available.


----------



## lotusrich (May 4, 2014)

tekmo said:


> Do you have any more pictures from far away?
> 
> i fail to see a big difference in s-line suspension height vs standard suspension, still seems pretty high to me.


I will try to get some new pictures with better lighting so you can have a better look. 
To me, the A3 with sport suspension doesn't look low but cars with regular suspensions look very high.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Definitely thumbs up, that color and wheel combo is just perfect.


----------



## lotusrich (May 4, 2014)

tekmo said:


> Do you have any more pictures from far away?
> 
> i fail to see a big difference in s-line suspension height vs standard suspension, still seems pretty high to me.


Not sure if these ones will help but I can take more if you want. 

http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/lotusrich/library/Audi A3?sort=3&page=1


----------



## lotusrich (May 4, 2014)

sevenVT said:


> Definitely thumbs up, that color and wheel combo is just perfect.


Thanks. 
I have had a lot of compliments from people who have seen it up close too. Definitely an unusual color but not outlandish at all.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

thank you sir.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

by the way how is the ride comfort with s-line suspension? Have you compared it to standard?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> by the way how is the ride comfort with s-line suspension? Have you compared it to standard?


Much harder than the standard. If one is in the market for a new car and want the lowered look without significantly sacrifising ride comfort, I'd suggest going with the standard suspension and get aftermarket suspension (something mild like H&R OE sports springs).


----------



## lotusrich (May 4, 2014)

tekmo said:


> by the way how is the ride comfort with s-line suspension? Have you compared it to standard?


It feels a lot more connected to the road than when I drove a car with standard suspension on 18" tires. I found that car's suspension was too soft and isolating for me. Keep in mind my other car is a Lotus Elise which almost bounces over everything. The roads where I live are good with no potholes but I wouldn't want a sport suspension with 19" tires where the roads are bad. 
The tires are great too- very grippy and with the sport suspension it makes for great cornering.


http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/l...t=3&o=0&_suid=1406819038827012670330227407722


http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Continental&tireModel=ContiSportContact+5P


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> Anyone know if the sline suspension just include lowered springs or are the shocks different from the ones on the non sline suspension?


That is funny, i contacted Pfaff Tuning today asking the same question, in case I wanted to upgrade to s-line and here is the response I got. I think the dude was referring to S3 magnetic ride, or he is just very very confused.

"*You are looking well above $10,000. Its not as easy as throwing in just S-line suspension. You need the navi system to be able to control the different settings, the actual S-line suspension, an ECU or program to allow you to adjust the dampening.

And at the end of it all the car will not be ride height adjustable. It will be maybe 15mm lower then your current height.*"


----------

